# Johnsons beach



## Norton (Mar 24, 2008)

Has anyone fished the 1st part of Johnsons beach at night? I am talking about the public free access strip between the 2 condo's?

I have been passed the gate shack and down the beach and done well fishing for pomps. I was wanting to go in the evening and give it try but they close the gate, soI guess this would be my only option.

Anyone have any input?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Before Ivan you could purchase a "Night Owl" pass for $40.00 It would give you access 24/7 with the lock combination to the gate. (The combination would change monthly.

Ask about it at the gate...

Let us know what they say.

Jim


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just bought a annual pass with a "Night Owl" addition. Total cost was $55.00, ($25 for the annual, and $30 for the night owl)........... There small ramp is now open also.... That's a hell of a deal if you ask me for a year. If your going to buy, one consider purchasing one at the first of the month. The reason? The pass is good for the full month on both ends. Meaning, if you buy it this June 1st 2008, then the pass is good until June 30th 2009...... Hope this helps.... Tight lines, and let's see some reports, T


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah if you plan on fishing anywhere near dark get the night pass!!!! me and a few friends were there one day last year and we parked way down at the e or h deck. Well we ended up walking all the way down past the guard house and under-estimated the time it would take to get back. Needless to say we were aboutfifteen minutes late and there was a cop (a very rude cop)sitting there beside our cars....... not good we each got 75$ fines...


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input. $55 for the year seems like a deal to me.

Now all I have to do is start catching fish on a more regular basis.


----------



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Never been to Johnson Beach beyond the gate. Do they have restroom and is it a long walk to water?


----------

